# Dropshot Advice



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2007)

I think im gonna try fishing my usual pond with a dropshot during mid day tomorrow. I usually dont even get a nibble on weightles worms during the day mostly because i cant cast them far enough to get em deep and its usually 95+ degrees by mid day. There is always bait fish around in this pond too which dosent help. What type of soft plastic would you guys use with a dropshot in this situation. The pond has minumal structer too if thats any help to yas


----------



## cjensen (Aug 7, 2007)

I use the 4" version of these:
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFWROBO-RWFX4S.html

as well as these:
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFJZOOM-ZSF.html

and last but not least:
https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSFWZOOM-ZFW.html

What type of structure is in the pond?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2007)

Its basically 4 man made ponds that are connected. It contains shallow reeds and where there are no reeds it has riprap like banks that are made up of broken up concrete. One side has lengths of individual concrete pipes, 5 sections in total, these are about 5 feet deep. There is also a downed visible tree but it is only down 3-4 feet depending on rain fall. I rarely fish the trees since ill be pulling the fish out at a bad angle. I have no trouble catching fish off the shallow reeds, riprap or concrete pipes early in the morning, at dusk or after it rains. But during the day I get nothing, I cant even buy a bite from the guys that i know are hideing in the shallowes. The only thing i havent tried i hiting em deep


----------



## SMDave (Aug 7, 2007)

How big are the baitfish, what kind of baitfish are they, what color are the baitfish, what color is the water, and how big are the bass? A good all around lure is the Zoom Fluke (regular) in White Pearl or Albino. They look very lifelike in the water, and easily look like shad, minnows, or most any other baitfish. But if you have perch, bluegills, etc, I like to do what many anglers don't do and fish a tube on the dropshot, and match the color and size to the baitfish (called "matching the hatch"). For perch, generally a firetiger or and shade of yellow will do fine (this includes chartreuse). For bluegill, a smoke, smoke/blue, black/blue, or any darker shade with blue flakes also do very well. You should try the Yum Finnesse Vibra King tube as opposed to any other tube (including the regular Vibra King) because they are more slender and match the shape of baitfish better. I also think the ridges help somewhat. You may want to try a fatter tube for matching the bluegill hatch. Rig the tubes through the nose, as you would with the Fluke or most any other dropshot bait. Worms also represent more slender baitfish well too. 

But if I were you, I would ditch the dropshot (they work better for cold water finnesse as opposed to hot water finnesse IMO) and go with a suspending jerkbait or a deep diving, suspending crankbait. My first choice actually, would be a 3/8 oz. spinnerbait in white or chart/white with a tandem blade combination. The reason for this is, other than they work better for cold lethargic bass (IMO) is dropshots are more suited to be fished vertically and for suspended bass. If you are casting and retrieving, a spinnerbait or jerkbait or crankbait would be your best bet. Even a jig might produce well. 

In the early morning and before the sun sets, try a buzzbait parallel to the shore, fishing just fast enough to keep the blades spinning and sloshing water, with the occasional twitch. A popper will have the same effect, except you can stop retrieving the popper which is a plus.

Good Luck!


----------



## SMDave (Aug 7, 2007)

Oooh! Rip rap! Try a jig, tube, or shallow-medium diving crankbait (Mann's Baby 1- minus is a safe bet).


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 7, 2007)

SMDave said:


> How big are the baitfish, what kind of baitfish are they, what color are the baitfish, what color is the water, and how big are the bass?



The baitfish range from 1/2" to 1.5" and are mainly shiner and minows, there is also baby bluegill, baby bass, baby tilaipia and a few other fish i cant identify. Im sure this over abundance of live pray is hurting my fishing there too. The water ranges from a nice muddy mix after the rain to being slightly stained - clear after a few weeks of dry calm weather. The bass arent that big by the riprap, maybe 1lb if your lucky. Ive tried jigs on the riprap before and have had mild success in the morning or evenings, but nothing during mid day. My biggest bass at that pond was just under 3lbs caught in april, my buddy said he had a 4 pounder hooked up off a shiner, but it was eatten of his line by a gator. Other than this "supposed" 4 pounder im not sure if there are bigger bass in the pond

Edit* shad, not shiners


----------



## cjensen (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd probably try something other than dropshotting as well. Thats pretty much a deep water, suspended fish technique. Shallow crankbaits or a spinnerbait might do ya right since the water seems to be pretty shallow there.


----------

